# Venezianer - Händler des Südens



## glabs (30. April 2010)

Hier gibt es ein kostenloses und ziemlich schickes Browsergame. Kern des Spieles ist es, sich ein Handelsimperium zu errichten, zum mächtigen Stadtfürsten aufzusteigen und am Ende das komplette Mittelmeer zu beherrschen. Dazu stehen Dir zahlreiche Mittel und Wege offen. Strategischer Handel, Zusammenschluss mit anderen Mitspielern in Gilden, auf und Ausbau deiner eigenen Hafenstadt, Generations- und Erbfolgesystem, Aufstieg zum angesehenen Seefahrer, mit eigener Schiffsflotte...und...und..und....(hab schon einiegs wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei: http://www.venezianer.com/


----------



## glabs (3. Juni 2010)

[font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Das neue Gildensystem ist da*[/font]

[font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Ihr tüchtigen Geschäftsmänner und furchtlosen Seefahrer,*[/font]




[font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]*endlich ist es soweit: Ab sofort könnt ihr euch mit euren Landsmännern, Mitstreitern, Handelspartnern und anderen Gesellen in geheimnisvollen Gilden zusammenschließen und eure Ziele gemeinsam verfolgen.*[/font]




[font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]Gründet eure eigene Gilde und lasst all eure Freunde beitreten. Mit dem intuitiven Wappen-Editor könnt ihr sogar im Handumdrehen euer individuelles Logo designen und euch einen namhaften Platz sichern. [/font] 

[font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]Natürlich haben wir für euch und eure Gildenmitglieder auch an einen internen Chat und eine komfortable Nachrichtenfunktion gedacht. So könnt ihr all eure Vorgehensweisen und Strategien planen und euch untereinander genau absprechen. In Kürze gibt es sogar individuelle Quests und Aufträge, welche ihr nur Zusammen lösen könnt – dafür winken aber auch besonders wertvolle Belohnungen.[/font]




[font="Times New Roman, serif"][font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch das ist noch längst nicht alles, was euch mit den revolutionären Gildensystem erwartet: feiert berauschende Feste und steigert nicht nur euer Ansehen und den Zusammenhalt, sondern erhöht damit auch euer Gilden-Level und die Anzahl der Mitglieder. Und natürlich wird dieser Verbund euch in Zukunft noch viel mehr Vorteile, Macht und Einfluss sowie exklusive Konditionen verschaffen. [/font][font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]Ihr dürft gespannt bleiben![/font][/font]




[font="Tahoma, sans-serif"]Link zum Spiel: http://www.venezianer.com/[/font]


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die Berichte darüber gelesen und mir die Screenshots angesehen und muss sagen, dass selbst das Browsergame "Gilde 1400" einige Sachen mehr hat.
Die Systeme ähneln sich stark. Warum ? Man kennt es ja. Ist einmal ein Grundkonzept auf dem Markt, so machen sich Entwickler darüber her und vergehen sich daran so lange und oft sie wollen bis es den Usern irgendwann zu den Ohren rauskommt. Ergebnis ? Die Spielermassen flüchten und wissen nicht wohin. Irren wieder auf der Suche nach einem besseren Browsergame umher.

In jedem Fall würde ich jedem mal empfehlen sich auch das Browsergame "Gilde 1400" anzusehen und dann vergleichen, was einem mehr gefällt.
Wer sehr auf Klickspiel steht mit dem Zusatz von RP würde ich in jedem Fall die Celsius Online Reihe empfehlen:

- Renaissance Königreiche
- Native Kingdoms
- Shogun Kingdoms

Kurz und bündig gefasst.
Das Hauptspiel basiert auf eine Art leichtem Klickspiel.
1. Klick = Charakter füttern
2. Klick = Charakter zur Arbeit schicken

Wobei dann durch verschiedene Dinge das Klicken erweitert wird so finden z.b. Bürgermeisterwahlen statt, Provinzwahlen für einen Rat und und und.
Der Rest von der Celsius Online Reihe spielt sich im größten Teil im Forum ab, wo eine Gemeinschaft aus Schreibern und Rplern eine Welt der Renaissance gegründet haben und das Leben ihrer Charakter... man könnte fast sagen leben. Es ist sehr interessant immer wieder mitzulesen. 

Also... ihr habt die freie Wahl.
Und wenn ihr mal reinschaut.... da beißt euch niemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Gruß
C.


----------

